

Dota2 Test is available on steam for linux - jeffisabelle
http://www.dota2.com/thebetaisover/
Dota2, the game that has the most user on steam now available from linux. The page says it will be out for mac and linux clients soon but the beta version can be accessible from steam on linux.
======
jeena
It is awesome that it is for Linux but I had at the gameplay on YouTube and I
really don't care for such (boring) games.

~~~
Eclyps
Different strokes for different folks, but the gameplay always seems exciting
to me because it's always human teams vs human teams. The number of hero
combinations and play style variance keep things interesting, IMO.

